# 65.1 Think 2 sizing help



## leg (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm very sorry for this thread, i know that everyone is annoyed by sizing related questions already. I got great exchange offer: my frame + money to 65.1 Think 2 frame. I'm very excited, however i'm not sure about the sizing. 

Frame size is 515 (ETT 53.5).
I'm somewhere between 5'8” and 5'7” (172cm)
My inseam is 32.2 (82cm)

I've read tons of threads about Pinarello sizing on this forum, but everyone saying different things. I have no chance to try it, there is no shops that sells these bikes around and the guy is from different country. Official sizing chart says that this size is perfect for someone 169-172, however, i don't believe in the charts anymore after i bought Specialized frame without trying it out once. 


Thanks a lot.


----------



## bohj63 (Sep 21, 2011)

Outside the Country! :frown2:


----------



## leg (Jan 6, 2016)

bohj63 said:


> Outside the Country! :frown2:


What this should mean? I think i will eventually just go there to try it out, however, i'd like to know if it's worth it, since it's almost 1000km.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

If you cannot check it out in person do not risk buying it.
I have one Dogma that is perfect.
I also have one Dogma that I bought online and does not fit.
Don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## jtmoney528 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am pretty close to you on sizing, I went with a 51.5, and it is perfect for me. I am a shorter legs, longer torso build though. I absolutely love this bike, lots of fun to ride, and very fast.


----------

